# Pickerel....does anybody do anything with them?



## DanMcG (Jun 5, 2009)

Our lake is seeing a huge resurgence in the pickerel population over the last couple years, but nobody keeps them cause of all the bones.
I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or recipes as to what to do with them. I'd think they'd taste alot like a northern, but I'm not sure.
I was thinking pickled pickerel, just cause it sounds cool :)


----------



## hoser (Jun 5, 2009)

The only thing I've seen done with pickerel, was an older gent who chopped them up, put them in the food processor bones and all, and made fish cakes out of them. 
They weren't too bad, but not my all-time favorite either.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## flash (Jun 5, 2009)

I always thought they tasted pretty good fried, but you must cut them into small pieces and take small bites to expose the bone. Then you can discard it. Frying it in Canola or Peanut oil allows for really high temps and you will see alot of the bones basically dissolve.


----------



## joeblow3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Being from Michigan,  I would assume you are speaking of  northern pike??   There are several u-tube videos showing how to clean a northern pike and removing the Y bones, quite easy and you are left with nothing but great tasting fish.. I have also heard Walleye be called pickerel which are even easier to clean again u-tube will show how to clean one in about 2 minutes.


----------



## 9manfan (Jun 5, 2009)

Pickled northern is very good, also cutting out the Y-bones and frying up the fish is very good also,,,,,it's a good tasting fish, it just gets a bad rap because of the bones compared to walleye's,,,


----------



## alx (Jun 5, 2009)

That is my experience.They follow yellow perch spawn here on the magothy river and hit the same flashy lures.Rarely get above 2 pounds.
You can find clean grass eel around here occasionaly and that is excellent.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah...throw'em back.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 6, 2009)

pickeral are related to pike but are ingeneral smaller (not always) here's a great way to deal with those dang bones:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...s.asp?TID=8496


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2009)

pickle them, the y bones dissolve in the pickle...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 6, 2009)

that's another good solution!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the all the ideas everyone. 
TasunkaWitko, thanks your link was very helpful. I have never seen that method of filleting before.
Anybody got a favorite recipe for pickling?


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2009)

got a good one dan, will have to dig it out, will get it to you later ok.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 6, 2009)

here's one - i've got a few more if you are interested, but i will have to type them out - might take a day or two.

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=9950


----------



## jimr (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's the recipe I use for pickling.......Works well for pike, panfish, white bass and small sheepshead or for you "southern folk", freshwater drum... I always fillet the Y-bones out of the pike I use but I think this recipe will soften or dissolve the bones.  Not for sure though.  I have tried many pickled fish recipes and this is the best I've found.


PICKLED FISH IN WINE SAUCE

1 quart fish fillets
5/8 cup canning salt
white vinegar to cover fillets

stir well and place in refrigerator for 6 days stirring well daily.  On 6th day rinse thoroughly in cold water.  Pack fillets in a gallon jar....layer of fish, then layer of onions.  Repeat until all fillets are in jar.

Wine Sauce

4 cups white wine (not cooking wine)
2 cups sugar
2 cups white vinegar
1 Tablespoon pickling spices

Mix well and pour over fish then store in refrigerator for an additional 5-6 days.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes guys!! I'll have to catch a couple fish now and try it.


----------



## smokertom (Nov 9, 2014)

Come on folks......Pickerel in Canada where I live are Walleye.  This is the best eating fresh water fish there is.  Before you all say chop them up or throw them out, do a bit of research first.


----------



## floyd43 (Nov 22, 2014)

Agreed, send them up here if you don't want them.  I just smoked 3 fillets, salt pepper and garlic powder,  no brine.  2 hours at 200, used cherry.  Turned out great.  little or No bones if they're cleaned properly


----------



## smokeymoake (Dec 9, 2014)

What is this Pickerel fish you are speaking of? Where I come from a Pickerel is a Walleye, and a Walleye is a Yellow Pike and a Yellow Pike is fine eating.


----------



## freemason (Jan 20, 2015)

why do so many people call walleye, pickerel? pickerel is a whole different fish. theyre in the same family as walleye and pike. but they are a little boney so most people don't eat them. for some reason people in Canada call walleyes pickerel but I never understood why.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 20, 2015)

FreeMason said:


> why do so many people call walleye, pickerel?  I never understood why.


Me neither, but they taste great (waleye).












_20150120_205136.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 20, 2015


----------



## ontario smoker (Jan 20, 2015)

The original poster was correct in his terminology of the fish by calling it Pickerel.   Here in Canada, we have a been calling walleye pickerel for as long as I can remember but the truth is that they are two different fish.  I believe what the original poster was asking is if anyone does anything with what we would call  "Pike".   













image.jpg



__ ontario smoker
__ Jan 20, 2015





Is the pickerel also called 'jack fish' in the u.s?


----------



## smokeymoake (Jan 21, 2015)

That Pickerel we call a Northern Pike. Not so much for eating.


----------



## beefy bill (Jan 21, 2015)

In jersey it's a chain pickerel, I assume due to the markings. Never ate one tho..


----------



## crazyhorse613 (May 26, 2015)

Smokeymoake said:


> That Pickerel we call a Northern Pike. Not so much for eating.


 northern pike are in the same family as musky and chain pickerel  (aka grass pike, jack pike) but are a different species.


----------



## crazyhorse613 (May 26, 2015)

Smokeymoake said:


> That Pickerel we call a Northern Pike. Not so much for eating.


 my dad, 73 years old and has lived in Ontario his whole life has always called walleye pickerel.. but in fact walleye aren't even technically related to the pike/musky family.. so why they'd adopt the name somewhere along the way is quite confusing.. He always said that when people call what he calls pickerel  "walleye" it's an American name.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2015)

Pickerel are a Bony Mess!

A Walleye is more like a Big Yellow Perch, and not near as bony.

Pickerel are only good ground up IMO. The Pike can be filleted if you know how, because It's big enough to be worth the effort, whereas Pickerel are not. Biggest one I ever personally saw was 24".

Bear


----------



## sb59 (May 27, 2015)

I trade em at the local Chinese takeout for Lo' Mein or General Tso's Chicken!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2015)

SB59 said:


> I trade em at the local Chinese takeout for Lo' Mein or General Tso's Chicken!


That's Awesome!!!

There's a place in PA, about an hour North of me, called Lake Tobyhanna You can catch Pickerel all Day long. I took Mrs Bear there one time in a row boat, and I took them off her line because of all the teeth. I hardly got to fish. All I did was take hers off & put a new minnow on for her. By the time I picked up my rod, she had another one on!!! I could have gotten a mess of General Tso's Goodies!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sb59 (May 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Awesome!!!
> 
> There's a place in PA, about an hour North of me, called Lake Tobyhanna You can catch Pickerel all Day long. I took Mrs Bear there one time in a row boat, and I took them off her line because of all the teeth. I hardly got to fish. All I did was take hers off & put a new minnow on for her. By the time I picked up my rod, she had another one on!!! I could have gotten a mess of General Tso's Goodies!!!
> 
> ...


Now all you got to do is find a take out willing to trade! You would be surprised what fish lovers are willing to trade for real fresh fish. Years ago I used to trade extra American eels for pizza at one place and fancy carp for a bar tab in another. ( He had a large fish tank behind the bar.)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Now all you got to do is find a take out willing to trade! You would be surprised what fish lovers are willing to trade for real fresh fish. Years ago I used to trade extra American eels for pizza at one place and fancy carp for a bar tab in another. ( He had a large fish tank behind the bar.)


Don't tell anyone, but my second favorite Fish to eat is American Eel-----Right behind Catfish!!

Only thing I ever took to restaurants was Snapper Turtles when I was young.(40 to 45 years ago)

Bear


----------

